

Show HN: Rails based Asset Manager for business environments - ryanmacg

I started work on this Asset Manager as my first ever Ruby on Rails project at my first job. I&#x27;ve spent the past couple of months refining it and making it business agnostic and now it&#x27;s ready to show off fully. Happy to take advice and answer questions.<p>Demo environment http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ryanmacg.com&#x2F;<p>Source code https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RyanMacG&#x2F;Asset-Manager
======
1qaz2wsx3edc
You really need to explain what this is on the homepage. Why I would want to
use it.

You should also ensure, you have permission to release this code.

~~~
ryanmacg
I'll add some information on the homepage. I made sure I was clear to release
this before I left the company I made it at

------
ryanmacg
Should have said while it does ask for an email during signup it doesn't
require any activation and will work so long as the email address is in a
valid format

